# Help with my situation Please



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I really need some advice on my situation and hope someone can shed a little light...

3 years ago I was studying in Mexico and met a girl and we ended up getting married. After the wedding, I worked as a private English tutor for 3 months in Mexico before accepting a nice job in Lima, Peru. I went with the understanding that my wife would come in about 6 months. Well, about 3 years later and she is still in Mexico and I am in Lima. Needless to say we are not together and hope she files for divorce in the coming months. Here is my question...

After getting married, I did not file anymore documents with the Mexican government like permission to work, etc. I do have the marriage certificate, documents, etc and the marriage is complete and legal. Now that my job is coming to an end here in Peru, I want to move back to Mexico to work there again. When we do get a divorce, will I have any rights in Mexico still, permission to work, etc? or is there a law that after 3 years of marriage I can file to become a citizen with the right to work even though I am divorced from my mexican wife? Thank you for any light anyone can shed on this


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sigler311 said:


> Now that my job is coming to an end here in Peru, I want to move back to Mexico to work there again. When we do get a divorce, will I have any rights in Mexico still, permission to work, etc? or is there a law that after 3 years of marriage I can file to become a citizen with the right to work even though I am divorced from my mexican wife? Thank you for any light anyone can shed on this


Being married to a Mexican citizen does not give you permission to work. You still need to apply for what used to be called an FM3 _lucrativa on your own once you find a job. As I understand it, being married to a Mexican does allow you to apply for citizenship after 2 years of residence. I have no idea what happens if your marriage ends with a divorce.

Sorry your marriage didn't work out. And welcome back to Mexico!_


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that you are just a tourist again, for all practical purposes; especially if your 'wife' doesn't cooperate in helping you to gain citizenship after the next two years of continual residency in Mexico with a proper visa and working permission from INM.


----------

